# Are we getting Heatherette in the UK?



## hb21 (Feb 13, 2008)

On MUA some people are saying it's going to be exclusive to Selfridges.  Do you think this is true?  I really hope not, I want loads from heatherette!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep Selfridges exclusive is what I've been told... Check this thread for UK release info...

http://specktra.net/f242/release-dat...3/index12.html


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 13, 2008)

Selfridges do mail order including from the beauty counters so you should be able to pick something up.
You may even be able to pre order near the time. 

Here's the link Selfridges & Co


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 13, 2008)

Will it be on the MAC website? Maybe it's just not in the stores/counters, Anyone know?


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 13, 2008)

i hope its gonna be on the site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i cant be bothered to faff on calling selfridges


----------



## -moonflower- (Feb 14, 2008)

Anyone know about Ireland? 
We don't have Selfridges here so will it just be sold as normal?


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Feb 15, 2008)

I hope its online too. I'm not too keen on the customer service in the London Selfridges and its always so busy


----------



## Claire84 (Feb 16, 2008)

I was asking about Heatherette at the MAC counter in Debenhams in Belfast, and it isn't coming there.  Think the guy said it was exclusive to Selfridges and Harrods, but he said something about ordering it online.  Not sure if he meant the MAC website though, or if was Harrods/Selfridges websites.


----------



## nunu (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm sure it's going to be available online like the McQueen collection.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I'm sure it's going to be available online like the McQueen collection._

 
i bloody hope so!!! lol


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 16, 2008)

The MAs at the Guildford counter were browsing the look book today and complaining they weren't getting Heatherette... they weren't sure if it'd be online though. I think there's a good chance it will be *crosses fingers*


----------



## Dani California (Feb 16, 2008)

Please let it be online!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Feb 18, 2008)

I do hope it's online, but I hate ordering cold - I want to see them all in real life beforehand as I'm darker skinned and not all colours work for me.  Returning stuff is such hassle too...


----------



## Shepherdess (Feb 18, 2008)

Im sure it'll be online, if not theyre going to have alot of unhappy customers!

The stuff looks so awesome I can't wait!


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm going to ask at my regular store because I'm dreading going to Selfridges.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 23, 2008)

What a shock! My MA told me today that we won't get Heatherette here in Germany! Who is responsible for this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does MAC really think that German girls don't love hot pink? I am more than angry and disappointed. I just can't believe it. I 've been looking forward to Heatherette since weeks.
The lipsticks, the Beauty Powder,...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, I just don't believe it.

(After that shock I went to Starbucks and ate a big chocolate cookie. But it did'nt help.)


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 23, 2008)

i dont see why there has to be "so n so exclusives" i mean... not everyone in the UK has a selfridges or harvey nicks.  I think its disgraceful especially for those of us who collect mac and spend ALOT of money on their brand, it puts me off them even though ill never stop buying from them but i just think its outrageous.  
I just hope its gonna be online

remember when novel twist was out? it WASNT on the website :| i was gutted... hopefully heatherette will be


----------



## Susanne (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i dont see why there has to be "so n so exclusives"   I think its disgraceful especially for those of us who collect mac and spend ALOT of money on their brand, it puts me off them even though ill never stop buying from them but i just think its outrageous.  
I just hope its gonna be online
_

 
It is indeed disgraceful! I am still angry.


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 24, 2008)

Susanne could you not order it from the Uk if we get it on the website? You could always ring customer services and ask.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_Susanne could you not order it from the Uk if we get it on the website? You could always ring customer services and ask._

 
Thanks, I haven't thought about this possibility. Maybe there is the chance to order in the UK. I will find out!


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_






 What a shock! My MA told me today that we won't get Heatherette here in Germany! Who is responsible for this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does MAC really think that German girls don't love hot pink? I am more than angry and disappointed. I just can't believe it. I 've been looking forward to Heatherette since weeks. The lipsticks, the Beauty Powder,...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, I just don't believe it.

(After that shock I went to Starbucks and ate a big chocolate cookie. But it didn't help.)_

 
Really ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I asked the SA last week if we were getting both Fafi and Heatherette in the Netherlands, and she comfirmed we did, so I don't see why Germany shouldn't get this collection. 

I would email customer service to be sure. They told me last year that we wouldn't get the McQueen collection and that wasn't true either.


----------



## UrbanEve (Mar 1, 2008)

Hungary isn't getting Heatheratte either
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I found out today while shopping from Fafi. 

I have no idea how they decide which country gets the collections and which doesn't.   Probably not many people know about Heatherette here, but the colors are hot, so I'm certain they would sell well.

Does Selfridges ship international? They don't mention it on the website.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *UrbanEve* 

 
_Hungary isn't getting Heatheratte either
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I found out today while shopping from Fafi. 

I have no idea how they decide which country gets the collections and which doesn't.   Probably not many people know about Heatherette here, but the colors are hot, so I'm certain they would sell well.

Does Selfridges ship international? They don't mention it on the website._

 
Pretty sure they don't, sorry


----------



## UrbanEve (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_Pretty sure they don't, sorry_

 
Thanks for the info
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ebay then...


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 4, 2008)

do we know the uk release date for heatherette yet? im going on holiday 14th april so i hope its before then or 2 weeks after.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 4, 2008)

its most probably the 3rd april.. first thursday
but then again if its an exclusive it might come online earlier than the 3rd


----------



## Susanne (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_do we know the uk release date for heatherette yet? im going on holiday 14th april so i hope its before then or 2 weeks after._

 
I am not sure. The US release date is March 27th and Europe should get it April 5th.

I have found a possibility to order Heatherette! I hope that it will work


----------



## cuteymcpretty (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hb21* 

 
_On MUA some people are saying it's going to be exclusive to Selfridges. Do you think this is true? I really hope not, I want loads from heatherette!_

 

yeah its definately exclusive to selfridges, i work for mac in selfridges and when we went on product update we were told only us lot would get it, im sooo excited!

we get to wear funky tops too yayy


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cuteymcpretty* 

 
_yeah its definately exclusive to selfridges, i work for mac in selfridges and when we went on product update we were told only us lot would get it, im sooo excited!

we get to wear funky tops too yayy_

 
do you know if it will be available online? or if selfridges will mail order


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm sure it will be online just like the Alexander Mcqueen collection. It would be unfair to not have it online because some people don't live near a Selfridges store. They only have a few stores in the UK and I'll be really dissapointed if it wasn't online. I would go to the London Selfridges but the MA's can be quite rude and its always busy so I aviod going near that counter all together.


----------



## gardenteaparty (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am not sure. The US release date is March 27th and Europe should get it April 5th.

I have found a possibility to order Heatherette! I hope that it will work_

 

From the website? But it doesn't ship to europe ey?


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KawaiiPrincess* 

 
_I'm sure it will be online just like the Alexander Mcqueen collection. It would be unfair to not have it online because some people don't live near a Selfridges store. They only have a few stores in the UK and I'll be really dissapointed if it wasn't online. I would go to the London Selfridges but the MA's can be quite rude and its always busy so I aviod going near that counter all together._

 
thats what i thought at first then i realised Novel Twist wasnt online and it was a harvey niks exclusive i think? well it was deffo an exclusive


----------



## Susanne (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gardenteaparty* 

 
_From the website? But it doesn't ship to europe ey?_

 
No, not from the website. I called the pro store in Germany and they told me that there might be one counter which might get Heatherette. I called this counter and asked if I could order Heatherette there.


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Mar 6, 2008)

i'm not that into heatherette after looking at the swatches although the packaging is cool, i will still check it out though, as I live in London and I work in the West End too.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 6, 2008)

I really hope it is online as there is not one selfridges store near me. Although Iam still unsure about heatherettes packaging
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not sure if I like it.


----------



## Winnie (Mar 10, 2008)

Luckily I've got the Selfridges in Birmingham but I'm not as excited about this collection as I was with Fafi. Having said that I actually love the tacky pink packaging and all I want at the moment is *Style Minx* Lipglass and maybe *Sock Hop*. I want to swatch Hollywood nights on the day but I don't wear bright pink lipsticks so I doubt I will buy it, but it does look really pretty! I might get Alpha Girl beauty Powder too, but it appears to be quite light and if it doesn't show up on my chinese skin then thats a no no too. Wish they had a blush with the collection! Looks like I might save myself a lot of money...but then my eyes will wander on to the permanent line no doubt and end up buying a bunch of other stuff!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 12, 2008)

i hope its def online. even though i have access to london selfridges i would never go there cuz they have the WORST customer service even if i DESPARATELY want this collection...


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 14, 2008)

*Heatherette*

Hey guys kiss and make up blog says we are getting heatherette in april and it will be available online yayyyyayyayyaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette*

Ooooh how exciting! I LOVE the look of the lipsticks!!

Unfortunately I only have a counter here so probably wont get a chance to try the items out in person. However, im sure Ill love them anyways!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette*

Take a look in these threads:

http://specktra.net/f242/we-getting-...ette-uk-90901/

http://specktra.net/f242/waiting-heatherette-92944/


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette*

i had already read those threads was just saying we will get it online which there was some doubt about!!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette*

Yeah, I cant wait Iam so excited for this collection.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette*

i just been on the site and was gonna post lol but realised you already did!!! woah i love the pic they used


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette*


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette*

Another UK/Europe Heatherette thread!! You can tell we're excited. 

So glad it's gonna be online!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette*

I really think I will spend my whole entire wages on this collection. Thank god for overtime.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette*

Thank god for my boyfriends credit card


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_Thank god for my boyfriends credit card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^^^ lol!! same here he just got a new job so i may be able to get a lil more than usual


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette*

That looks scrummy. I already have my wishlist ready and waiting.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette*

what do you guys think of the pencils?  I think i may pass on them or maybe get one if i like swatches


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette*

im sooo excited!!


----------



## Winnie (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette*

I'm not so sure about the pencils either, I'm just eager to see how alpha girl looks like on my skin...i want one so bad because of the tacky pink packaging!


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette*

I'm excited I will happily close to starve to buy all of this lol.


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette*

Im not too keen on the pencils. I only ever really wear black ones anyways. Can I as an embarassing stupid question? What exactly are the powders? Blushers?


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette*

They're beauty powders so depending on your skin tone can be used as a blush, or just a highlighter/skin brightener etc. They give a nice polished look to the skin. HTH!


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_They're beauty powders so depending on your skin tone can be used as a blush, or just a highlighter/skin brightener etc. They give a nice polished look to the skin. HTH!_

 
Thanks! I'll have a look at them instore & maybe get an MA to try them out on me


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_Thanks! I'll have a look at them instore & maybe get an MA to try them out on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah give them a try, I'm sure you'll like them. I think both the Heatherette ones look lovely.


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette*

I,ve been looking forward to this more than fafi and was praying to god it would be online!!!! have been doing extra shifts at work to save up because i want so much from this collection, i'll stop eating if i have to lol, im not that fussed about the pencils so will prob leave them but the lipsticks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the lipglosses
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the beauty powders
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the lashes
oh my!!!!!

Is it ethically wrong to spend so much on make up?


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_I,ve been looking forward to this more than fafi and was praying to god it would be online!!!! have been doing extra shifts at work to save up because i want so much from this collection, i'll stop eating if i have to lol, im not that fussed about the pencils so will prob leave them but the lipsticks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the lipglosses
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the beauty powders
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the lashes
oh my!!!!!

Is it ethically wrong to spend so much on make up?_

 
I have been doing overtime aswell, I usually only work weekends and now Iam in 3 days a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. As much as I hate it everytime Iam there Iam thinking think of the makeup. Put it this way I would rather be addicted to buying make up than addicted to drink/drugs (thats what I tell myself). I cant wait for heatherette
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## *Modern~Miss* (Mar 18, 2008)

yup its definately online and selfridges *ONLY*, i hope they dont sell out too quickly online i need my paycheck to get it!! i called them up and even the guy on the phone commented on how nice the collection was


----------



## User49 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that it's only going to be exclusive to Harrods in the UK


----------



## cuteymcpretty (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_I'm pretty sure that it's only going to be exclusive to Harrods in the UK _

 
no, it's only going to be available in selfridges


----------



## cuteymcpretty (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_do you know if it will be available online? or if selfridges will mail order_

 
hiya

i'm not sure if it will be available online. it's going to be a BIG collection so i'd imagine it'd be available online

novel twist was exclusive to selfridges too in the summer, i cant remember if that was available online.

i think it should be online, simply because stylistics and alexander mcqueen were (both were exclusive to harrods)


----------



## srl5045 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette*

When mac put the collection online, I nearly died.
IDK what I would do without Richie Rich... <3 so amazing


----------



## *Modern~Miss* (Mar 20, 2008)

No, its selfridges only.

*We ARE getting it online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

Its out in April although they couldnt confirm an exact date for when it will be out in April i should imagine it will be the first Thursday as usual along with the rest of Europe.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cuteymcpretty* 

 
_hiya

i'm not sure if it will be available online. it's going to be a BIG collection so i'd imagine it'd be available online

novel twist was exclusive to selfridges too in the summer, i cant remember if that was available online.

i think it should be online, simply because stylistics and alexander mcqueen were (both were exclusive to harrods)_

 
novel twist wasnt available online which is why theres been alot of confusion if its gonna be online or not... im soo happy it is


----------



## macaholic2912 (Mar 22, 2008)

Selfridges told me its out the 10th of april!nt long now!


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 23, 2008)

I cant wait!!

Im tempted to make a thread titled 'Heatherette wishlists' lol, can you tell Im overly excited about this collection already?


----------



## Niquas Brain (Mar 24, 2008)

I just wondered if it's better to start the MAC website, and the forums here, to check when Heatherette is out.  Or wait for the email about a new collection from MAC?  Are the emails quite quick in getting out?


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Niquas Brain* 

 
_I just wondered if it's better to start the MAC website, and the forums here, to check when Heatherette is out.  Or wait for the email about a new collection from MAC?  Are the emails quite quick in getting out?_

 
Nooo, they're so slow! Usually at least a week after it's on the website... at least that's been my experience.

Just noticed you live near me, I'm about 20mins from you!


----------



## Niquas Brain (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_Nooo, they're so slow! Usually at least a week after it's on the website... at least that's been my experience.

Just noticed you live near me, I'm about 20mins from you!_

 

oo hello! I wish we had a MAC counter here for those after work need a pick me up purchases.

I went to Guildford MAC counter a few weeks ago, havn't been there for years... ohhh Guildford how I love thee so many beauty places!


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 24, 2008)

Just got this email from MAC

 Quote:

  Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in M.A.C.

I am please to have the opportunity to advise that Heatherette is an
exclusive to  Selfridges 
and online only. 

Please be advised that the store on counter date is 10th April and the
online date is 15th 
April.

Once again, thank you for contacting us and for the opportunity to address
your concern. 

Sincerely

Victoria Bamber
Consumer Communications


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 24, 2008)

15th of April! Awww-I was all geared up for next week!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 24, 2008)

Noooo, that's too far away... anyone know where the UK MAC HQ is, I think we should form an angry (well, impatient) mob


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 24, 2008)

The 15th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted it to be next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully it will still come out the first thursday of the month. (fingers crossed)


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 24, 2008)

Ooh, how disappointing.


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 24, 2008)

bloody hell! im going to the dominican republic on the 14th april.....typical!.....


----------



## nunu (Mar 24, 2008)

typical! we always get our collections when us/canadian and australian members have done raving on them and moved to the next collection


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 24, 2008)

:-( its not fair, i honestly dont understand why it takes so long to release the collections over here. im getting a bit fed up with it


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2008)

It is still said that we should get Heatherette in Germany on April 5th. I will call the counter next week again and ask for confirmation.


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 25, 2008)

i will still be checking on the first thursday to see if its out the 15th doesn't sound right to me!!! call be stubborn!!!!! lol x


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_bloody hell! im going to the dominican republic on the 14th april.....typical!....._

 

oo where are you staying?


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_i will still be checking on the first thursday to see if its out the 15th doesn't sound right to me!!!_

 
Ha ha - me too! I'm determined to catch the collection as soon as it goes online to make sure I don't miss out on anything.


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_oo where are you staying?_

 
near puerto plata and the hotels called riu mambo, soooo excited! hopefully heatherette will come out before i go away


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 25, 2008)

dominican republic sounds amazing i am dreaming of holidays!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hope heatherette comes out the first thursday so you can have lovely make up to take!! although when i go away im not sure i'll take my heatherette in case it gets broken or lost xx


----------



## Jot (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_near puerto plata and the hotels called riu mambo, soooo excited! hopefully heatherette will come out before i go away_

 
oohh my friends stayed there last year and had a fantastic time x


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm getting really impatient for it now, it looks so much better than fafi!


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_dominican republic sounds amazing i am dreaming of holidays!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hope heatherette comes out the first thursday so you can have lovely make up to take!! although when i go away im not sure i'll take my heatherette in case it gets broken or lost xx_

 
i hope so too!! im going to be up in london next thursday as well so i couldve gone to selfridges...grrr!


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_oohh my friends stayed there last year and had a fantastic time x_

 
really?! im getting really excited. its going to be difficult deciding what makeup im going to take though. i might buy some of the trip sets at the airport


----------

